# mtrr e uncachable

## Thanas

Ciao a tutti,

facendo cat a caso in proc (no comment grazie  :Razz: ) mi sono accorto di un mezzo problema nel  mio /proc/mtrr:

```
thanas@ghost ~ $ cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg01: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x0bf800000 ( 3064MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable

reg03: base=0x100000000 ( 4096MB), size= 4096MB, count=1: write-back

reg04: base=0x200000000 ( 8192MB), size= 4096MB, count=1: write-back

reg05: base=0x300000000 (12288MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

thanas@ghost ~ $
```

Giusto per passare il tempo ho provato a cercare qui sul forum e un po' in giro per la rete, ma non ho trovato la soluzione per sostituire quel uncachable con almeno un write-back.

Allora ho provato un paio di modifiche al config e ho ricompilato, ma non è migliorato nulla, anzi... Ottengo i migliori risultati (quelli quotati sopra) con la seguente configurazione:

```
thanas@ghost ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MTRR

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

thanas@ghost ~ $
```

Qualcuno mi sa consigliare come sistemare la cosa, se è da sistemare ovvio e dove reperire qualch einfo utile?

Ulteriori informazioni, se dovessero servire:

```
thanas@ghost ~ $ cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:       12324344 kB

MemFree:        12190812 kB

Buffers:            2820 kB

Cached:            31400 kB

SwapCached:            0 kB

Active:            14504 kB

Inactive:          24288 kB

Active(anon):       4652 kB

Inactive(anon):      280 kB

Active(file):       9852 kB

Inactive(file):    24008 kB

Unevictable:           0 kB

Mlocked:               0 kB

SwapTotal:      12582908 kB

SwapFree:       12582908 kB

Dirty:                 0 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:          4624 kB

Mapped:             4216 kB

Shmem:               332 kB

Slab:              17984 kB

SReclaimable:       7560 kB

SUnreclaim:        10424 kB

KernelStack:         912 kB

PageTables:         1160 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:    18745080 kB

Committed_AS:      13820 kB

VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:      315720 kB

VmallocChunk:   34359400060 kB

HugePages_Total:       0

HugePages_Free:        0

HugePages_Rsvd:        0

HugePages_Surp:        0

Hugepagesize:       2048 kB

DirectMap4k:        7680 kB
```

```
thanas@ghost ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2667.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5346.33

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

...[cut]...

DirectMap2M:    12566528 kB

thanas@ghost ~ $ 
```

Saluti

un Thanas... che accorgimenti...

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao, sebbene non c'entri molto con gentoo (ma sempre linux è!)... pensi che questa cosa ti possa esser d'aiuto?

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91402

qui parlano di gente che ha scheda video nvidia.

cmq a mio avviso non vedo il problema...

----------

## Thanas

Si, anch'io ho nvidia.

Ho seguito il link che mi hai passato e forse, seguendo un altro link in quel topic c'è una possibile soluzione, più tardi la provo.

Teoricamente il problema non c'è, però tempo fa ho avuto problemi con la registrazione di video del desktop, diciamo che "venivano a scatti", però non mi serviva molto e non ho cercato la causa. Ora che mi è capitato a tiro l'mtrr fuori posto mi è venuto in mente il problema dei video e forse potrebbero essere collegati, cito da qui:

 *Quote:*   

> Se si hanno problemi con l'accelerazione nVidia 2D è probabile che non si riesca ad impostare un range write-combining con MTRR. Per verificare controllare il contenuto di /proc/mtrr
> 
> Codice 4.1: Verificare se il write-combining è abilitato
> 
> # cat /proc/mtrr
> ...

 

Dopo essermi riletto queste righe ho provato a contrallare il bios, ma non ho trovato traccia delle impostazioni mtrr.

A questo punto mi piacerebbe provare a sistemarlo e vedere se dopo riesco a registrare correttamente i video, magari era proprio questo il problema....

Nessuno ha avuto esperienze simili?  :Sad: 

Saluti

un Thanas... che volendo sistemare...

----------

## darkmanPPT

Ma tipo, ora guardavo il mio mtrr.

```
 cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1:write-back    

reg01: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x0a0000000 ( 2560MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-back            

reg03: base=0x0ffe00000 ( 4094MB), size=    2MB, count=1: write-protect        

reg04: base=0x0fff40000 ( 4095MB), size=   64KB, count=1: write-protect  

reg05: base=0x0acb70000 ( 2763MB), size=   64KB, count=1: uncachable   
```

davvero può essere problematico quel uncachable? non so, io non ho mai riscontrato problemi di lentezza.

cmq guardavo anche io. anche nel mio bios non ci sono quelle impostazioni.

----------

